# I'm a 400m athlete with IBS and struggle with protein/snack bars that won't worsen my symptoms !



## Nadine (Dec 17, 2019)

Hey guys. As someone with IBS, I find it very difficult finding healthy snack bars in supermarkets/shops that are fodmap friendly and don't make my symptoms worst. I was wondering what your personal experiences are.

I've got a few questions and would really appreciate it if you could answer them  Questions are related to healthy snack bars.

1) What do you find most difficult about supermarkets/shops when looking for healthy protein/non-protein snack bars?

2) What would you like to see in supermarkets/shops?

Would be nice to know what your diagnosis is? What your main symptoms are? And how you currently manage food wise? e.g. do you follow a tailored diet e.g. low fodmap

Thanks in advance


----------

